# Is There A Way To Ballpark The Age Of A Kurt Vise?



## civdiv99 (Nov 26, 2016)

I have a "D60-1" and was curious as to age.  It's in really good condition, as I got it from my grandfather years ago, and am a grandfather myself now, several times over.  I got to wondering about the age of the vise.

Maybe certain features, or the way they embossed the info on the vise body, or designs of the base give clue.

No point but curious if anyone knows what to look for as indication.

And now I'm thinking I posted this in the wrong sub-forum.......


----------



## wawoodman (Nov 26, 2016)

Contact Kurt. They may be able to help you. Send them pics.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 27, 2016)

Short of having a serial number, I doubt if it can be done.

 "Billy G"


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 27, 2016)

Sounds to me, you may have answered your own question.

You say the vise was past on by your grandfather many years ago and you now a grandpa.  So that's at least 30-35 years.  I have a Kurt vise that was made by Yuasa around 1978.  Soon after that, the Kurt name started showing up.  I want to say they started earlier than that, but I don't think so.  That's 38 years right there!

Go to the Kurt website and see if they show any history.  If they do, share it with us.  We like to know, too.

Ken

EDIT: Here's the link to their history page. http://www.kurt.com/corporate/history 

They have been around longer than I ever thought they have.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 27, 2016)

I want one!!!

https://www.kurtworkholding.com/dx6-crossover-vise

you think Santa Claus would be good to me this year?

Not hardly, you say...


----------

